# Finally got my self a digital slr cameras



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been for waiting for a over 2 years to get a digital slr. Well I got an early birthday present from my lovely wife. I wanted to get a nikon d300s but it was over our budget. So I got a d90 instead and got a good deal on it. Now i just need to learn how to use it and it will be all good.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you lucky Sob...

Get a macro lens?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

No I wish . It came with a 18-105vr lens..


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish i bought a d300 instead of a d5000. I want to upgrade soooo badly right now!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I wish i bought a d300 instead of a d5000. I want to upgrade soooo badly right now!


 I really wanted the d300s but for what i paid for the d90 with 8 gb memory card,screen protector
and camera bag with taxes is still less than what they were asking for the d300s lens not included..


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

It is really more about the glass. Most people can get away with great shots with a lower level body and a better lens.

The other part of it is really knowing your camera. I know people who shoot better than me with point-and-shoot cameras!

Congrats on your first SLR..


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

I just finally got a new computer lol so next on the wish list is a good d-slr
i have one of the original canon rebels suits me fine for now but id like to get more serious with it 
ENJOY


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

now you gotta take shots with it and show us what pictures look like with someone new to photography


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. That's a great camera. I agree with others. I'd upgrade the lens before I upgraded the body, but I'm lusting after a D700.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Congrats. That's a great camera. I agree with others. I'd upgrade the lens before I upgraded the body, but I'm lusting after a D700.


thanks .what type of lens should i be looking to get?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> thanks .what type of lens should i be looking to get?


A lot depends on your budget. The kit lens is ok, but is not fast enough to get some shots without a flash. For example I got a 28 -55 with my D5000. I want to get a macro for close shots of interesting things like flower and insects, a fast flexible zoom like a 55- 200mm to get more wildlife and action shots. You kind of have to tailor the lenses to the kinds of things you want to do. If you take a lot of portraits for instance, you might want to get into a "prime" lens. I put "prime" in quotes as there's not really such a thing in DX format, hence my desire to get into the D700.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a few pictures with my new camera. I'm still getting use to it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dave,

I got the same camera and have been using an old 18-200 lens for all around shooting. I find that having a single lens works out great for 90% of the time. That being said, my wish list includes two lenses, a macro and a superwide. Nikon glass is obviously fantastic but I might go Tokina or Sigma for those two to save a bit of money and not sacrifice much performance based on my research. I'd also invest in a better flash to avoid that deer caught in the headlights look when shooting indoors.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice points Tony. I didn't point out the flash as Dave asked about lenses. If you don't have an outboard flash, get one. I got an SB400 and wish I got an SB600 (want the 900 but out of my budget for camera gear). The ability to pivot the flash and use bounce makes a huge difference if you're going to do fill lighting.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing my noobish experience. I also have the SB400 and regret not going bigger.....or rather, maybe saving up later and getting a bigger one. The SB400 works nicely as something you could lug around easily for day to day shooting. Still a world of difference between that and the onboard flash. Worth every cent. Once in a while I will take the 400 off to economize on space and I usually end up regretting it. 

On a side note, I've been playing around with shooting with ultra high ISO's (in low light) and the D90 seems to do a phenomenal job. Pics typically go grainy as you up the ISO but the D90 seems to have great noise reduction.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know a few guys looking for a deal on SB400's, so you can always upgrade Tony. Right Gil? The SB400 is a bit weak for anything but small portraits, but as you say, it's very useful. I rarely ever leave it behind as I bought a Lowepro sling bag (once again I wish I had gone bigger as I went with a base one).


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

scherzo said:


> It is really more about the glass. Most people can get away with great shots with a lower level body and a better lens.
> 
> The other part of it is really knowing your camera. I know people who shoot better than me with point-and-shoot cameras!
> 
> Congrats on your first SLR..


I totally agree with this. I am no where NEAR a good photographer, but have recieved many complements on pictures I have taken. I'm using an old canon rebel xt (350d). I've got a few lenses for it, favorite being the 70-200mm F/4L. LOVE IT. 

I've used quite the few dslr's with stock kit lenses, all the camera being better than mine, and still, I prefer my setup. However, I am looking to upgrade the body as mine is fairly limited. Been looking at the canon 7D's a lot lately....just might have to  heh.

I don't have a macro lens right now, and really...I don't think I would use one enough to justify the cost. I'm going to pick up the Canon 17-40mm f/4L pretty quick. After that, im pretty well setup for all the shots I like to take.

Current lenses are the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, 70-200mm f/4L, and the 50mm f/1.8

Tyson


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Tony , Gray and Tyson for your input and advice. I have a lot to learn and I will take my time and get comfortable with the lens I have and get a better understanding on how my camera works before I get a new lens. I was wondering if any of you are using a lens protector? I was wondering what type of camera bags are people using. I just got a lowepro fastpack200. Wow i never knew camera Bags can be that expensive.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't have it, get a UV filter. The last thing you want is a scratch on that lens. Make you get a good one, like a Hoya ($25 - $30). Lousy to ruin the optics on your camera with a lousy filter. I got the Lowepro Slingshot AW100. Should have got the 200. Nice little bag, but it's already full, with the flash and the charger. If I got another lens, light diffusers etc., I'd need a new bag.

Good plan to take your time. Shoot a few thousand shots with your camera (I think I have > 3000 now in 9 months) and see what you like and don't like and can and cannot do, then make your decision on things like flashes and lenses, etc. Saves buying the wrong thing.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you don't have it, get a UV filter. The last thing you want is a scratch on that lens. Make you get a good one, like a Hoya ($25 - $30). Lousy to ruin the optics on your camera with a lousy filter. I got the Lowepro Slingshot AW100. Should have got the 200. Nice little bag, but it's already full, with the flash and the charger. If I got another lens, light diffusers etc., I'd need a new bag.
> 
> Good plan to take your time. Shoot a few thousand shots with your camera (I think I have > 3000 now in 9 months) and see what you like and don't like and can and cannot do, then make your decision on things like flashes and lenses, etc. Saves buying the wrong thing.


I picked up a 67mm kenko pro 1 digital protector low profile frame.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks to Tony , Gray and Tyson for your input and advice. I have a lot to learn and I will take my time and get comfortable with the lens I have and get a better understanding on how my camera works before I get a new lens. I was wondering if any of you are using a lens protector? I was wondering what type of camera bags are people using. I just got a lowepro fastpack200. Wow i never knew camera Bags can be that expensive.


Ya, there is a ton to learn, i'm constantly learning, and gaining new techniques and such. Definately practice and get comfortable with your current gear before you go out and spend a fortune on addons (lenses, flashes, filters). Having the equipment doesnt make you a better photographer, knowing how to work with what you have does. One thing I would highly recommend, if you dont already have one, is a tripod. I take mine everywhere with me.

As for the bag, I have the Lowenpro SlingShot 200 AW, here's a link.
Lowepro - SlingShot 200 AW

I really like this bag but I do wish i went with something a little bigger, with an external flash in my near future, it won't fit. My telephoto lens take up like 50% of the bag, plus I have the camera, 2 other lenses, and cables/charger in there at all times. It has a little sorta strap thing on the side where I can slide 1 leg of my tripod in, and have it attached to the bag. Real handy. It also has a built in rain cover on the bottom inside a little pouch. Didn't know it was there until I stumbled on it after owning the bag for a couple of weeks haha.

I also agree with 2wheelsx2, the UV filter is nice to have.

Tyson.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> Ya, there is a ton to learn, i'm constantly learning, and gaining new techniques and such. Definately practice and get comfortable with your current gear before you go out and spend a fortune on addons (lenses, flashes, filters). Having the equipment doesnt make you a better photographer, knowing how to work with what you have does. One thing I would highly recommend, if you dont already have one, is a tripod. I take mine everywhere with me.
> 
> As for the bag, I have the Lowenpro SlingShot 200 AW, here's a link.
> Lowepro - SlingShot 200 AW
> ...


Hey Tyson. I was going to get that same bag but it didn't have enough space for other things plus this was a little cheaper. But it does not come with the rain cover but i just get it from mec. I picked up a a joby gorillapod slr zoom tripod. I got the camera from Kerrisdale camera and it came with a free 1 hr lesson on how to use the camera. So I will doing that when I get the time.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

The lesson will be nice im sure 

How do you like that tripod? Durable? Stable? It's a neat looking little tripod thats for sure. I have this tripod right now, Camera Canada :: Velbon :: Velbon Sherpa 200R Heavy Duty Tripod and it gets the job done. At some point I would like to upgrade to something nicer, but that won't happen for a while as I still have a few things camera related to upgrade first.


----------

